# The start of something Goooood...." Finished"



## PenWorks (Aug 22, 2006)

After a couple of weeks of planning & design, this is the start of something I hope turns out pretty special. Howard is going above and beyond on this and will get all the credit. 

I will leave you with this photo to ponder, what might be.......?? [^]
Should be finished in a week or two. []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 22, 2006)

Anthony, that's the largest pen blank glueup that I've seen to date. How is anyone to lift such pens[?][:I] 

-Peter-


----------



## vick (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks to me like someone will have a hand carved sign.


----------



## Draken (Aug 22, 2006)

Or routed....


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys are pretty sharp for a Tuesday afternoon.  []
All of the above. []


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 22, 2006)

And interior lighted, I'm guessing!

That Anthony just grows more dollar trees every day!!!!


----------



## vick (Aug 22, 2006)

You do not have to be Sherlock Holmes to figure out wha the carving mallet and chisels are for.  That is as long as you know what a carving chisel looks like.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />And interior lighted, I'm guessing!
> 
> That Anthony just grows more dollar trees every day!!!!



No lights Ed, we frown on light polution in the desert.
and my money tree is growning like we are in the great drought ! []


----------



## Dario (Aug 22, 2006)

Anthony,

Is that going to be a pen sticking out?

Looks like Pfeil carving tools...nothing but the best eh? []


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 22, 2006)

Since Sherlock  "Mike" Holmes is as sharp as those chisels []

Here are a few more pieces. You will have to wait like me for the rest. Dario, didn't check out his chisels that well.





<br />


----------



## johncrane (Aug 23, 2006)

Im thinking it might shop sign[]


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 27, 2006)

Well hello, Jonathan! I was beginning to think you fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, I'm back but finding it harder and harder to find time to get to the computer. Yes, I am still working on the articles and they will start back up when I have a few more done.

Now, Anthony, When will the final product be done, do I see a fountain nib on the bottom there? Can't wait.



> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 28, 2006)

Johnathan, glad you found a few minutes to drop in []
The pen is carved and the base undercoating aplied. Should be airbrushed this week and the gold leaf applied to the nib. The main sign board should come back as well from the sandblaster. So , another week. []

Just finished two & half days from hell. Tore down the insurance agency & pen shop Friday after work, moved all the stuff yesterday, plus some of the heavy shop equipment.
Spent all day putting the insurance agency back together, still having some networking bugs and dsl issues. The pen shop is in 50 boxes [V] Hope to put that together this week and the shop back together the follwoing week.


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Johnathan, glad you found a few minutes to drop in []
> The pen is carved and the base undercoating aplied. Should be airbrushed this week and the gold leaf applied to the nib. The main sign board should come back as well from the sandblaster. So , another week. []
> 
> ...



I wish I was closer to offer a hand. Sounds like a lot of work and much stress, so where are you going on vacation when it's all said and done? []I can't wait to see the finished showroom.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 1, 2006)

The Hand !

Howard finished the sign and we got it hung this morning. I thought you guys might have heard Howard & me scream when the hand kind of swung down like a pendelum because of the weight and almost take Howard out off the ladder ! [:0]

I like it, and already have had people come in off the street from it  []





<br />

From over a block away, can't read PenWorks because the way the sun is hitting the gold leaf lettering, but you can't miss the HAND []





<br />

If you see my pen blanks floating down the wash my new place is built by, go ahead and keep em. Because that means we just had a 1000 year flood and I won't be around []

Thanks for looking and let Howard know what you think of his artistic work. I am going to email him this thread. []


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW, Anthony, that looks great! Congratulations! I hope it brings you many new sales. Howard, ya done good!


----------



## Dario (Sep 1, 2006)

Impressive! [:0]


----------



## JimGo (Sep 1, 2006)

THAT is cool! Way to go Howard!  My only complaint is that it doesn't look like an Penchetta nib! []


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 1, 2006)

What can I say Jim, this nib was made in the USA...not Germany []
But it doesn't leak ! []


----------



## Dario (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> What can I say Jim, this nib was made in the USA...not Germany []
> But it doesn't leak ! []



He-he-he...and it doesn't write either []  Sorry can't resist! [}]<b></b>


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 1, 2006)

Great looking sign Anthony---heck we could always use a Extra hand around here.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 1, 2006)

Anthony, that is just too cool[]


----------



## chigdon (Sep 1, 2006)

That is amazing.  Way to go Anthony![][][]


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 1, 2006)

That is a very cool sign!! Great idea and work!.  That should really turn some heads


----------



## gerryr (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm speechless![:0]  And envious[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations Penchetta!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Heap it on ol' Howard, make him feel real good boys,
as I haven't gotten the final bill yet....
I'm going to have to sell a lot of pens to pay for this one. [:0]
But I think it was worth it, to have the best looking sign in town. []
There should be no doubt, what's going on in MY SHOP  []


----------



## myname1960 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thats awesome.
Did you design it yourself or have some help with it
Again i say awesome.


----------



## beaverfsu (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new shop.  Very cool sign. I could live with both!


----------



## kkwall (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work!

Sure you are not a sculpture???


----------



## melogic (Sep 2, 2006)

That is the best looking sign I've ever seen! The thought, preparation, and execution that went into it is pure genius. I'm envious. If I were to see a sign like that hanging on a building, I would go in just to see what was going on and to comment to the shop owner if for no other reason. Very nice job! Hope it brings in crowds of people to your shop.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet signage!! Were you the hand model? LOL 
Is that whole shop yours?


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> Is that whole shop yours?



I wish Kevin ! The building is a 4 plex and each unit is 1250 sq ft.
You can see how they are seperated. I took the end unit for my showroom & shop. I also bought the one next to it for the insurance agency. We do share the same lobby so I can display larger bowls and other wood things I turn plus some consignment items. 

Kenny & Chris, I did not carve the hand, Howard the sign guy did. He is the one on the ladder.

Thanks Mark, I feel the same way as you, about the sign. Howard aslo move his business to this new complex. He was in a couple of months before me and was up & running. We talked about the sign and I wanted a large pen for sure incorporated into it. Then I gave him my best FP book and in a few days, he came up with the idea of the hand and wanting to carve it. He was really exited about the project and wanted to do something very artistic as a calling card for himself as well, since he has his sign shop in the same buildings. So it was all GOOD []


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 2, 2006)

Anthony, Congratulations on the Upgrade!  I like the Building Design, Really makes a Statement.  Then the SIGN, Howard is a Master!  Can't wait for the inside photos.  Nice having Your Shop and Insurance Buisness, next to each other.


----------



## btboone (Sep 2, 2006)

I thought it was a fortress just in case of tornadoes or something.  []  It should be good to work next to a sign maker.  They have a good complement of tools and techniques that should be useful in all sorts of ways.  Congratulations on the great setup and very cool sign.  Now you just have to drag that along to shows. []


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />   It should be good to work next to a sign maker.  They have a good complement of tools and techniques that should be useful in all sorts of ways.



Yep, should come in handy, but Howard doesn't have a laser engraving machine. I will have to work on him to get one.  [] There is also a jewelry store that just opened in here. They do their own castings, once I get up and running, may have to see if we can work something out .


----------



## btboone (Sep 3, 2006)

You don't work, you play!


----------



## Darley (Sep 3, 2006)

Congratulation Anthony for your new shop, the sign look really good, very impressive, hope that bring a lot of customer for you and rise your sale


----------



## Ligget (Sep 3, 2006)

Great work on the sign, hope you get lots of work coming your way![]


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 5, 2006)

Beautifully done! Very impressive display and work of a true artist. Many might think the sign is a bit much, but I feel it's just the icing on the cake! Great job Howard! and wonderful choice on your part Anthony. Very classy.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice sign, Anthony!  Now I'll have to come and visit your shop.  When do you plan to open for business?

John


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice image, Anthony.  Looks good!


----------



## carverken (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I know what I want to be when I grow up.  Awwww shucks,  I'm grown up already. But I can dream.  Thanks for sharing yours   []


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />Very nice sign, Anthony!  Now I'll have to come and visit your shop.  When do you plan to open for business?
> 
> John



The pen shop is barely open. One can come in and buy a pen, but it looks like a tornado went threw it. I am waiting for some more fixtures, hope to have the shop up and running by next weekend. So I am planning my Grand Opening for first of November sometime. See ya then[]


----------

